# PCGH-Performance-PC Fury-X-Edition: Radeon R9 Fury X + Core i7-4790K [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Performance-PC Fury-X-Edition: Radeon R9 Fury X + Core i7-4790K [Anzeige]*

					AMD hat mit der R9 Fury X eine neue High-End-Karte auf den Markt gebracht, die jetzt in diesem neuen PCGH-PC verbaut wird. Für preisbewusste Käufer könnte dieser PC ein echter Geheimtipp sein.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Performance-PC Fury-X-Edition: Radeon R9 Fury X + Core i7-4790K [Anzeige]*


----------



## FrozenPie (24. Juli 2015)

Wirklich gutes Gesamtpaket, muss ich sagen 
Was mir aber Gedanken macht: Der Radiator wird ja 60°C+ Warm und der Lüfter zieht die doch sehr warme Luft ins Gehäuse. Da das Gehäuse keine Plätze für Deckellüfter hat ist das aber auch nicht anders Realisierbar.


----------



## In_Vain (24. Juli 2015)

Yay! Es gibt wieder einen PCGH-AMD-PC!


----------



## AlphaNUSS (24. Juli 2015)

Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie  gut der der sich  verkauft.


----------



## RobinNyan (24. Juli 2015)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie  gut der der sich  verkauft.



derzeit, wo nvidia das mgs bundle hat, sicherlich nicht ganz so gut


----------



## Gast20150401 (24. Juli 2015)

Na endlich...PCGH kommt in den Hardwarehimmel....endlich mal ein PC mit AMD Grafigkarte

man, da werd ich weich,wenn ich den sehe...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Juli 2015)

Jetzt müsst ihr den aber auch kaufen. Oder an jeder Ecke empfehlen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juli 2015)

Jetzt können alle AMD-Fans mal ihr Interesse zeigen


----------



## Skysnake (24. Juli 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jetzt müsst ihr den aber auch kaufen. Oder an jeder Ecke empfehlen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Für mich selbst leider nichts, da ich meine Kisten lieber selbst zusammenschraube, aber ansonsten für jeden, der nicht selbst schrauben will eine wohl gelungene Zusammenstellung. Jetzt muss nur noch der Preis in Ordnung gehen, wovon ich durchaus ausgehe. 

Also empfehlen würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Juli 2015)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Für mich selbst leider nichts, da ich meine Kisten lieber selbst zusammenschraube, aber ansonsten für jeden, der nicht selbst schrauben will eine wohl gelungene Zusammenstellung. Jetzt muss nur noch der Preis in Ordnung gehen, wovon ich durchaus ausgehe.
> 
> Also empfehlen würde ich ihn auf jeden Fall.



Preise siehe www.pcgh-pc.de


----------



## XD-User (24. Juli 2015)

Ein PCGH-PC mit AMD Karte, dass ich das noch erleben darf 
Hoffen wir einfach mal darauf das der sich auch endlich mal gut verkaufen wird.

Der PC wird sowas von überall empfohlen jetzt 
Kommt eventuell auch eine Variante nur mit Fury?


----------



## mimamutzel (24. Juli 2015)

Geht doch!


----------



## Oromis16 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich aus den Rechnerempfehlungen für 500+ € verabschieden, aber so etwas will belohnt werden 
(Sig)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2015)

Warum hat der Fury Rechner im Vergleich zu anderen mit derselben CPU und demselben RAM einen anderes Cinebench Ergebnis, 9,6 zu 9,2 liest der unbedarfte Käufer und fragt greift dann wieder zu eine NV Variante. Ist das ein Tippfehler, oder liegt es am Mainboard?

Ansonsten ist es sehr erfreulich, dass AMD den Einzug bei Euch gefunden hat. Ich drücke die Daumen, dass viel verkauft wird.


----------



## TheLukay (26. Juli 2015)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie  gut der der sich  verkauft.



Warscheinlich so gut wie garnicht. War ja in der Vergangenheit auch so. Und es wird sie kaum was daran geändert haben, dass Fertig-PC-Käufer eher zu Nvidia greifen, da (zumindest gefühlt) 90% der Fertig-PCs im Handel mit Nvidia-Karte sind.


----------



## totovo (26. Juli 2015)

an sich sehr lobenswert, dass es endlich wieder einen AMD-PC im Sortiment gibt... 

Aber mal ehrlich, ein PC für 2000€ und dann hat es kein Blu-ray Brenner für 50€ rein geschafft? Das sollte heute schon Standard sein!


----------



## GTA 3 (26. Juli 2015)

Wieso packt man den Radiator der AMD Graka nach vorne ? Sollte er die Abwärme nicht direkt rausblasen? Wäre doch besser?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Juli 2015)

Hab ich bei meiner Wakü auch so rum installiert.
Die Wassertemperatur ist besser wenn der Radi mit Frischluft versorgt wird, anders herum ist aber auch die Abluft des Radis noch kalt genug um Wandler etc. im Innenraum nicht überhitzen zu lassen. Solang natürlich wie hier die CPU mit Luft gekühlt wird, wird die etwas wärmer, da muss man dann Vor-und Nachteile abwägen.


----------



## Shurchil (26. Juli 2015)

Ach ich weiß nicht. Ich bin zwar eh nicht die Zielgruppe, aber die Fury X hätte nun wirklich gar keinen Reiz für mich. 
Für den Preis ist sie kaum schneller als eine 980 laut diverser Benchmarks. 
Das wäre mir persönlich (wenn ich nicht eher im Mainstream-Bereich angesiedelt wäre) zu wenig/zu teuer.
Auch die fiepende Pumpe oder was da schon wieder war.
So ein richtig mega-hammer Produkt haben beide Seiten jetzt seit einige Zeit nicht mehr raus gebracht - ohne, dass es dabei was zu meckern gab (siehe 970, die anfangs als P/L-Kracher gehandelt wurde - was sie immer noch ist, aber unter vorbehalt).


----------



## Cett (26. Juli 2015)

Ach, das Ding verkauft sich doch wieder nicht wie bei den ehemaligen Pcs mit AMD Komponenten. Fury X ist einfach nicht überzeugend genug um die Zielgruppe mit höheren Ansprüchen zu bedienen. Für den Anteil an Leuten die sich eh AMD zu allen Konditionen holen dürfte es bereits zu spät sein da sie ihre Karten längst haben. Da bleibt meiner Meinung nach ein zu kleiner Markt übrig als dass sich dieser Rechner rentieren dürfte.


----------



## bootzeit (26. Juli 2015)

Muss ich euch nun beglückwünschen das ihr mal *einen* PC mit AMD Karte ausstattet  ?? Ich denke nicht . Vielmehr solltet ihr zumindest dem geneigten Kunden die Wahl zwischen AMD und Nvidia Karte lassen das wäre mal eine feine Sache und kundenfreundlich......aber soo, nää . (Meine persönliche Meinung)


----------



## Ch_koehler (26. Juli 2015)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Vielmehr solltet ihr zumindest dem geneigten Kunden die Wahl zwischen AMD und Nvidia Karte lassen das wäre mal eine feine Sache und kundenfreundlich......aber soo, nää . (Meine persönliche Meinung)



Eigentlich ne gute Idee, könnte aber zu aufwendig werden


----------



## bootzeit (26. Juli 2015)

Ch_koehler schrieb:


> Eigentlich ne gute Idee, könnte aber zu aufwendig werden



Quatsch...was soll da aufwändig dran sein ?? Kiste soweit vorfertigen (sind sie ja sowieso) das nur noch eben kurz nach Kundenwunsch ne Graka eingepflanzt werden muss und eben einen Treiber aufspielen...fertig. Sehe da jetzt keinen all zu großen Aufwand, ich sehe hier lediglich dann kundenfreundlichkeit und eine Wahl zu entscheiden. Zudem sind die PC´s eh teuer genug sodas dieses bisschen Aufwand noch drin sein sollte . Außerdem hat dies den Vorteil das man die Auswahl an PCGH PC´s nicht künstlich aufblähen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Juli 2015)

Vieles gefällt! Aber auch dieser Rechner ist nicht perfekt!
Ich bemerkt eben wo man am "fertig" Rechner spart.

Gut jemand der sich nicht mit Rechnern auskennt, läuft eben so in die Falle!


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Juli 2015)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Muss ich euch nun beglückwünschen das ihr mal *einen* PC mit AMD Karte ausstattet  ?? Ich denke nicht . Vielmehr solltet ihr zumindest dem geneigten Kunden die Wahl zwischen AMD und Nvidia Karte lassen das wäre mal eine feine Sache und kundenfreundlich......aber soo, nää . (Meine persönliche Meinung)



Blöd nur das die PCs vorher zusammengebaut, installiert *und* geprüft werden.
Das müsste man dann - für die warscheinlich eher geringe Anzahl an Anfragen - immer extra machen.
Dann darfst du ja dem Besteller mal erklären warum er so lang auf seine Lieferung warten muss oder warum seine Bestellung - aufgrund der extra Arbeit - soviel mehr kostet.


----------



## bootzeit (28. Juli 2015)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Blöd nur das die PCs vorher zusammengebaut, installiert *und* geprüft werden.
> Das müsste man dann - für die warscheinlich eher geringe Anzahl an Anfragen - immer extra machen.
> Dann darfst du ja dem Besteller mal erklären warum er so lang auf seine Lieferung warten muss oder warum seine Bestellung - aufgrund der extra Arbeit - soviel mehr kostet.



Blödsinn. Die PC´s sind teuer genug das bisschen Mehrarbeit sollte drin sein und würde ich auch voraussetzen, fertig.


----------



## Chronik (3. August 2015)

Wenn ich mir jetzt diese Karre bestellen würde. Würde dann auch die "neue Fury X" (wo der Lüfter nicht so fiept) verbaut sein? Oder soll ich das lieber "ALTERNATE_Sven" fragen?
Ich finde es übrigens toll das es (endlich) auch mal eine Radeon ins PC-Programm von PCGH/Alternate gepackt hat!

Edit: sagt mal is das richtig das die Graka bzw. der Leistungsaufwand des Rechners im 2D/3D 55/370 W zu einer GTX 980 43/277 W bzw. GTX 970 42/258 W, einen so großen Unterschied hat? Das sind ja 93/112 W Unterschied!


----------



## FrozenPie (3. August 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Edit: sagt mal is das richtig das die Graka bzw. der Leistungsaufwand des Rechners im 2D/3D 55/370 W zu einer GTX 980 43/277 W bzw. GTX 970 42/258 W, einen so großen Unterschied hat? Das sind ja 93/112 W Unterschied!



Die Fury X wird quasi nicht über ihr PowerTarget eingeschränkt während die 970 schon extrem beschränkt ist. Würde man das PT bei der 970 per BIOS Mod extrem anheben wie bei der Fury X würde die auch ohne Ende saufen


----------



## Chronik (4. August 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Die Fury X wird quasi nicht über ihr PowerTarget eingeschränkt während die 970 schon extrem beschränkt ist. Würde man das PT bei der 970 per BIOS Mod extrem anheben wie bei der Fury X würde die auch ohne Ende saufen



Machs mal bitte für einen Leihen verständlich! Ist die der Verbrauch wegen des BIOS so hoch(also wegen der BIOS Einstellung [seitens Alternate])?


----------



## Amon (4. August 2015)

Erst einmal schön dass es wieder einen AMD PC gibt aber wieso ist in diesem die schlechtere BX100 und nicht wie in den Nvidia PCs die MX100/200 verbaut? Hier im Forum raten wir jedem davon ab diese SSD zu nutzen und ihr baut sie in eure PCs ein. Irgendwie will mir das nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## Tamagothi (9. August 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Machs mal bitte für einen Leihen verständlich! Ist die der Verbrauch wegen des BIOS so hoch(also wegen der BIOS Einstellung [seitens Alternate])?



Sagen wir mal eine Graka verbraucht bei Nvidia und AMD 200 Watt. 

Nvidia sagt Maximal 200 Watt dafür gehen die FPS runter.

AMD sagt lieber die FPS halten dafür für kurze Zeit mehr verbrauchen.

Und nimm bitte nicht die Verbrauchsangaben seitens PCGH. Informiere dich welche Graka wie viel verbraucht.

z.B.

Tiefenanalyse der AMD Radeon R9 Fury X: Detaillierte Leistungsaufnahme & Pumpengeräusch - Leistungsaufnahme: Wir messen detailliert nach!


----------



## Chronik (9. August 2015)

Tamagothi schrieb:


> z.B.
> 
> Tiefenanalyse der AMD Radeon R9 Fury X: Detaillierte Leistungsaufnahme & Pumpengeräusch - Leistungsaufnahme: Wir messen detailliert nach!



Danke!
 Auf der Seite ganz unten (unter dem Fazit) steht *Gesamtübersicht der Lestungsaufnahme beim Gaming* und naja was soll ich sagen das die karte(n) die ich eig. angepeilt habe nur 168/177W (beim Gamen?) verbrauchen. Was heißt den Idle, heißt das soviel wie Leerlauf und was ist unter Stresstest zu verstehen (is schon klar was das ist ich mein was wird da gemacht? Gespielt sicher nicht!), wird da die max. Auslastung der Karte gemessen???

Z.Z. habe ich eine GTX 750 Ti drin und die ist immer unter den Top 3! Und trotzdem musste ich am ende des Vorjahres eine Nachzahlung leisten .



Tamagothi schrieb:


> Und nimm bitte nicht die Verbrauchsangaben seitens PCGH. Informiere dich welche Graka wie viel verbraucht.



Naja gut ich habe das mal verglichen mit der GTX 980. Da hat z.B. der 5 PC vom rechts eine Leistungsaufnahme von 43/277W im 2D/3D Bereich. Dieser PC hat eine GTX 980 drin. Die Seite von dir sagt das eine GTX 980 im Idel (Leerlauf?) 15 Watt verbraucht, beim Gaming 177 Watt und im Stresstest also bei voller Leistungsausschöpfung 186 Watt verbraucht/benötigt! Da fehlt aber noch die andere Hardware (sprich Laufwerk, Lüfter, Ram,  Mainboard, usw.), was denk ich bei PCGH mit reingerechnet ist (also sprich 100 Watt für das andere Zeugs [Lüfter, Laufwerk, ...]) und die ja auch Strom brauchen!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. August 2015)

In_Vain schrieb:


> Yay! Es gibt wieder einen PCGH-AMD-PC!


Ein AMD PC hätte auch AMD CPU aber naja des wird wohl noch dauern bis die wieder mit Intel gleich ziehen im Spiele-CPU-Bereich aber hoffen wir mal, das wird mal wieder kommen.


----------



## XD-User (23. August 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Ein AMD PC hätte auch AMD CPU aber naja des wird wohl noch dauern bis die wieder mit Intel gleich ziehen im Spiele-CPU-Bereich aber hoffen wir mal, das wird mal wieder kommen.



Das denke ich mir auch, aber ich meine PCGH könnte ja theoretisch auch kleine schicke HTPC´s (etc.) zusammenstellen mit APU´s von AMD, oder spricht da was gegen?


----------



## FrozenPie (23. August 2015)

XD-User schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir auch, aber ich meine PCGH könnte ja theoretisch auch kleine schicke HTPC´s (etc.) zusammenstellen mit APU´s von AMD, oder spricht da was gegen?


Wahrscheinlich würde der doch sehr geringe Absatz dagegen sprechen. Würde ich zumindest vermuten


----------



## nicyboy (23. August 2015)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein PCGH PC mit AMD GPU gut verkauft wird. Nvidia Grafikkarten in Komplettsystemen verkaufen sich einfach besser


----------



## S754 (23. August 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich würde der doch sehr geringe Absatz dagegen sprechen. Würde ich zumindest vermuten



Eben, die wenigsten haben HTPCs.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (23. August 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein PCGH PC mit AMD GPU gut verkauft wird. Nvidia Grafikkarten in Komplettsystemen verkaufen sich einfach besser



Man könnte es auch so sagen: "Sie hatten keine AMD zu vor also haben sich NVidas Angebote besser verkauft".


----------



## toni28 (23. August 2015)

Warum steht eigentlich  in der Übersichtsgrafik bei den ersten 3 PCs "Sehr niedrige Lautstärke", aber bei der Fury-X Edition "Niedriger Lärmpegel in 2D/3D"?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (24. August 2015)

Pleasedontkillme schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch so sagen: "Sie hatten keine AMD zu vor also haben sich NVidas Angebote besser verkauft".



Was Blödsinn ist!
PCGH hatte in der Vergangenheit schon öfter Anläufe unternommen AMD Komponenten zu verbauen.
Herr Waadt sich dazu schon geäußert und bestätigt das sich diese Rechner sehr sehr schlecht verkauft haben - das kann man verstehen oder auch nicht,ist aber Fakt!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. August 2015)

Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Was Blödsinn ist!
> PCGH hatte in der Vergangenheit schon öfter Anläufe unternommen AMD Komponenten zu verbauen.
> Herr Waadt sich dazu schon geäußert und bestätigt das sich diese Rechner sehr sehr schlecht verkauft haben - das kann man verstehen oder auch nicht,ist aber Fakt!



Den Fury-X-PC haben wir jetzt zwar schon seit einem Monat im Sortiment, verkaufen konnten wir aber keinen, da Alternate keine Karten hat - und wenn dann nur so geringe Stückzahlen, dass es sich für Komplett-PC-Fertigung nicht lohnen würde "2 PCs" zu bauen  Leider ganz schön bitter für den neuen Versuch mit AMD-Hardware.


----------



## S754 (24. August 2015)

Das ist natürlich bitter


----------



## Killermarkus81 (24. August 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Den Fury-X-PC haben wir jetzt zwar schon seit einem Monat im Sortiment, verkaufen konnten wir aber keinen, da Alternate keine Karten hat - und wenn dann nur so geringe Stückzahlen, dass es sich für Komplett-PC-Fertigung nicht lohnen würde "2 PCs" zu bauen  Leider ganz schön bitter für den neuen Versuch mit AMD-Hardware.



Wow,danke für die Info!
Ich hab mich nicht mit der Verfügbarkeit der Fury beschäftigt,dachte aber das sich die Lage entspannt hat.
Ich bin mir mittlerweile nicht mehr sicher ob sie sich mit der jungen Technologie HBM einen gefallen getan haben den das ist doch wohl der Hauptgrund für die spärliche Verfügbarkeit oder ist es doch die Chip Ausbeute selbst?
Aber was wäre die Alternative gewesen?Nochmal 60-80 Watt zusätzlicher  Verbrauch...
So oder so eine schwierige Situation für AMD


----------



## Oromis16 (25. August 2015)

Und andererseits doch eine gute, denn immerhin werden die eingeplanten Karten offenbar restlos verkauft 

Ontopic: Ich hab mal was von einem PCGH PC mit 390(X) gehört, kommt der noch irgendwann?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. August 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Ontopic: Ich hab mal was von einem PCGH PC mit 390(X) gehört, kommt der noch irgendwann?



Der war geplant, doch es gab Probleme mit dem PC-Sample, welches uns Alternate vorab immer zum Testen schickt, daher haben wir dieses PC-Projekt wieder eingestellt.


----------



## bootzeit (11. Oktober 2015)

Was für Probleme hat die 390 den gemacht  ??


----------



## Birbus (28. Dezember 2015)

Ihr verbaut jetzt schon netzteile mit fehlenden schutzschaltungen die wirklich ganz ganz knapp an nem böller sind wie das sharkoon wpm ??? Ersthaft ?


----------



## BoMbY (20. Februar 2016)

Komplett falscher Aufbau mit dem Fury X Radiator ...


----------



## Julian1303 (20. Februar 2016)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Komplett falscher Aufbau mit dem Fury X Radiator ...


Naja über den Einbauort läßt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber meines Erachtens ist der Radiator falsch herum. Ich hab die bisher immer so eingebaut das die Schläuche unten sind, sodass die kleine Restluftblubberblase im Radiator verbleibt. Sagts mir wenn ich falsch liege aber ganz komplett luftleer sind die ja nicht. Darum eben Schläuche immer nach unten. bei vertikalem Einbau. Horizontal isses ja egal.


----------



## iKimi22 (21. Februar 2016)

Ne Nano wäre vielleicht eher das richtige gewesen oder die normale Fury. Aber jo schön zusehen.


----------



## plusminus (10. Mai 2016)

Den Radi von der GraKa falschherum einbauen kann jeder da muss ich nicht für teures Geld nen komplettrechner kaufen


----------

